# Chicken-eating spider



## Adam (Apr 24, 2005)

Hey all,

It's been a while since I've posted anything, mostly been reading lately. Anyways, tonight I was watching Animal Planet and an episode of "Deep Jungle" came on. On the episode, Martin Nicholas was in South America looking for the "Chicken-Eating" tarantula. Supposedly this is an unknown species that has been observed attacking and eating chickens. You can find some info here:

http://www.pbs.org/wnet/nature/deepjungle/episode2_nicholas.html
http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/science/spiderman.shtml

Any thoughts on this cute little guy (the spider, not Martin )?


----------



## Sheri (Apr 24, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh whatever.
_
Yes, there were some real surprises. Seeing the big mama tarantula with the young was remarkable. Most tarantulas are in no way gregarious. In fact, they often cannibalize their own young. So seeing that was very unusual. But it may make sense. It looks like when they go out at night as a group, they can catch and kill larger prey by working together. We also discovered that those spiders appeared to be keeping a pet. There was a little frog that lived down in the hole with the spiders. It may offer some sort of service to spiders, like sweeping up ants that might bother the spiders._

_The Chicken Spider has been confirmed as one of these new species. Identified as being within the genus Pamphobeteus. _ 


_I've even discovered a couple of new species ... one is a small, brown, stripey tarantula that builds the most incredible tube webs. It is going to be named after me._

A small brown "stripey" tarantula?
LOL!
And who is going to name it after him?
He seems soft, a little touched. Like the whole world is humouring him.

Omg.

If this is real I shall systematically convert every article of clothing in my wardrobe to pink.


----------



## Mattyb (Apr 24, 2005)

huh looks like a blondi to me....



-Mattyb


----------



## GoTerps (Apr 24, 2005)

There is a great article on this amazing _Pamphobeteus_  sp. in the latest BTS Journal.


----------



## Sheri (Apr 24, 2005)

ok. 

Maybe I was a little hasty with the pink conversion.

Uh-oh...

But really... the guy does not sound credible. 

Stripey???

Communal chicken hunting?


----------



## Mattyb (Apr 24, 2005)

Sheri said:
			
		

> ok.
> 
> Maybe I was a little hasty with the pink conversion.
> 
> ...



yes this is very funny. They acually put this guy on TV?? I hope the show comes on again.


-Mattyb


----------



## Mattyb (Apr 24, 2005)

Ok, i need to comment on this again, he claims he breeds them, and has over 500 species? <EDIT> Its amazing how people can think of stuff like that.



-Mattyb


----------



## GoTerps (Apr 24, 2005)

> yes this is very funny. They acually put this guy on TV??


Yes, they did.

The behavior of these spiders is truly fascinating.  Of course I'm a behavioral entomologist so I'm a bit biased!!  I encourage you to read the article in the BTS journal.


----------



## Immortal_sin (Apr 24, 2005)

you can download the full text version of his trip on the BTS website. Much more interesting and informative then the newspaper version


----------



## bugsnstuff (Apr 24, 2005)

you could always read the BTS Chat Transcript from 3 years ago 

http://www.thebts.co.uk/chat_martin_nicholas.htm


----------



## bugsnstuff (Apr 24, 2005)

Immortal_sin said:
			
		

> you can download the full text version of his trip on the BTS website. Much more interesting and informative then the newspaper version


sorry you must have posted while i was typing

for those that want to see the article too

http://thebts.co.uk/aranaPol.ZIP


----------



## Kid Dragon (Apr 24, 2005)

Sheri said:
			
		

> ok.
> 
> Maybe I was a little hasty with the pink conversion.
> 
> ...


Sheri,

You never know, pink might be your color. I have heard of the chicken-eating tarantula, however it is un-named. I think we should name it after Sherri's new wardrobe: Pamphobeteus pinki.


----------



## Adam (Apr 24, 2005)

I knew you guys would like that one  The show was actually pretty good overall, lots of cute animals and awesome footage of the jungle. Martin did pick up the T at one point using the press-it-down-and-pick-it-up-by-its-sides technique. I dunno, it was a good show to watch during a work out, much better than the other reality crap that was on TV.


----------



## danread (Apr 25, 2005)

Mattyb said:
			
		

> Ok, i need to comment on this again, he claims he breeds them, and has over 500 species? <EDIT> Its amazing how people can think of stuff like that.


Where does he say he has over 500 species?  :?


----------



## Tescos (Apr 25, 2005)

> And who is going to name it after him?


Well maybe it will be named after him if he found it, its undescribed and he has given specimens to the a person who is working on this genus. The same has happend to many other species. Look at things like _P.smithi, B.Klaasi, B.baumgarteni, H.schmidti, X,gabrieli, P.westi_ the list goes on, so why not Martin Nicholas? Hes done more than most in the way of seaching for tarantulas in the wild.



> He seems soft, a little touched. Like the whole world is humouring him.


For crist sake! Its a t.V. thing. Forgive me if I'm wrong but you have to come over as friendly to present such a program so it appeals across the board and not to just a few people or? Rick West comes over the same in his or am I misstaken?



> But really... the guy does not sound credible.


I think if you met the man then you might just have a different opinion of him as he has most likely forgotten more about tarantulas than you will ever know! Tell me why the need for this kind of outburst about someone you have never even heard off or even met?



> Communal chicken hunting?


Tell me in the program did he say the tarantulas do this or did he say that this was the legend?  

Maybe you should get out there in the jungle and do a similar program I mean your obviously be very much better at it. 
BTW While in the jungle you don't dress for fashion you dress for comfort who gives a dam how you look as long as your comfortable.


----------



## brachymad (Apr 25, 2005)

In this thread I think I see 5 hobbyists and about the same number who keep pet trantulas . Mr Nicholas is a very respected man. Done more for the Tarantula than most of you could imagine. I have read the BTS article very well written and informative. Please do a bit of thinking before trying to pull somthing appart based on its title.


----------



## phil (Apr 25, 2005)

Nicely put <snip>. nothing like judging and commenting on people you have never spoken to or met. it's not like you see the Brits making personal comments on U.S T.V tarantula experts    :wall:


----------



## stewartb (Apr 25, 2005)

phil said:
			
		

> Nicely put <snip>. nothing like judging and commenting on people you have never spoken to or met. it's not like you see the Brits making personal comments on U.S T.V tarantula experts    :wall:



Well said.

<snip>

Regards

Stew.


----------



## smokejuan (Apr 25, 2005)

I have to agree with the last of this thread. I read the text of the chat eager to learn more about the big T. and instead had to read alot about others trying to discredit him and make them selves look good  . I am disappointed in the interviewers. Yes he has to act like crocodile humter, Jeff Corwin , etc to get more of an audience or TV of today will not air or watch it sadly. When discovery channel first came out it was straight forward documentary and I really liked it but not enough people could keep thier attention focused on it and had to have entertainers do the talking. Weather people think this man is qualified to do this or not is really unimportant because where are your arachnoheros now? Last time I saw them they where bad mouthing a guy in a chatroom. If anyone should know how hard it is to get some one to pay for your work and actually get your film aired is the very people who was giving him a hard time. And I have seen no other shows on tarantulas in a long time particulary on new species.


----------



## Sheri (Apr 25, 2005)

Tescos said:
			
		

> For crist sake! Its a t.V. thing. Forgive me if I'm wrong but you have to come over as friendly to present such a program so it appeals across the board and not to just a few people or? Rick West comes over the same in his or am I misstaken?
> 
> 
> Maybe you should get out there in the jungle and do a similar program I mean your obviously be very much better at it.
> BTW While in the jungle you don't dress for fashion you dress for comfort who gives a dam how you look as long as your comfortable.




I would love the opportunity one day to go into the jungle and do what he does.

Until now I had never heard of the guy.

Those links provided - not the best introduction.

He certainly didn't sound like someone that knew what if he was talking about, and we have ALL seen a ton of misinformation in the media before.

If he is legit and was "irwining" it up for the media then of course, I apologize and recant.

But the way it read... it seemed like a special interest story that had gone way off the rails in trying to be more interesting. And I really, really hope that the state of television is such that information has to ben that dumbed down. 

I haven't yet had time to read the BTS article but will endeavor to do so today.


----------



## Mattyb (Apr 25, 2005)

danread said:
			
		

> Where does he say he has over 500 species?  :?



Do you keep spiders as pets?
Oh yes. I live in a big converted chapel, and they've got one whole end of a hall. I keep, breed, and photograph dozens of species. I always say keeping and feeding 500 tarantulas is cheaper than keeping a single dog!


Ok, he said 500 Ts not species, my bad but still....



-Mattyb


----------



## Crunchie (Apr 25, 2005)

brachymad said:
			
		

> In this thread I think I see 5 hobbyists and about the same number who keep pet trantulas . Mr Nicholas is a very respected man. Done more for the Tarantula than most of you could imagine. I have read the BTS article very well written and informative. Please do a bit of thinking before trying to pull somthing appart based on its title.


I agree with this, I read an article of his in my old reptile keeping magazine and it was excellent, he certainly knows his stuff. :clap:


----------



## stewartb (Apr 25, 2005)

Mattyb said:
			
		

> Ok, he said 500 Ts not species, my bad but still....
> 
> 
> 
> -Mattyb


But still.......   What?????

Explain please??

Regards,

Stew


----------



## danread (Apr 25, 2005)

Mattyb said:
			
		

> Do you keep spiders as pets?
> Oh yes. I live in a big converted chapel, and they've got one whole end of a hall. I keep, breed, and photograph dozens of species. I always say keeping and feeding 500 tarantulas is cheaper than keeping a single dog!
> 
> 
> Ok, he said 500 Ts not species, my bad but still....


But still what? he has over 500 tarantulas, thats not really that unlikely, i'm sure there are quite a few people on these boards who have more than that. There is a big difference between 500 species and 500 individuals. I really can't understand why you are mouthing off at Martin Nicholas when you know nothing about his work, and nothing about his knowledge of tarantulas. You havent even seen the documentary in question, nor read any of the articles he's written for the BTS, and yet you're happy to say he's "<edit>"? 

Your insightful comment upon seeing those links was "huh looks like a blondi to me...."

nice.


----------



## smokejuan (Apr 25, 2005)

Sadly, TV has been "dumbed" down. It is all about rating and money. As most have noticed that Discovery Channel has moved from the earth around us and new discoveries to monster garage and orange county choppers and the like. It has turned into speed vision. I am not trying to put down those that have contributed to the arachnid community like Rick West, the Schultz's and others. They have put fourth a lot of work and contributions. What I dont like is finally get to see a rare glimps of a very different and intriguing large species of tarantula and read what should have been an intelligent, chat only to have some try to discredit (make fun) of this man when I am relying on them to ask the correct questions so I can learn as much as possble about the unique speciman. A significant amount of talk time was purely wasted. They can have thier ego fights somewhere else where I dont have to hear or read them. Oh and by the way, where is the "pros" film of the magnificent species? A sigificant amount of amateur enthusiest have had many discoveries in all of the world of science including arachinids. Sometimes the professionals cant see the forest for the trees. And as always the people on top criticize them. I guess that is just the way it is.


----------



## Adam (Apr 25, 2005)

Ok all, I didn't mean to start a flame war here. I never heard of Nicholas and I was curious to see what, if anything, the rest of you knew about him and the "Chicken-eating" Tarantula. The two links I provided were for T.V. show reference only, NOT to identify him as a "<edit>". First of all, what the hell does a person's appearance have to do with what they know? Grow up. Second, I was looking for informative remarks and possibly some Chicken jokes, NOT what this thread has turned into. Can we please keep thing civil? Thanks.


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 25, 2005)

im just curious to know why they called it Chicken Eating spider hahahaha ... If I discover a new ROach i'll name it : Horse Eating Roach


----------



## danread (Apr 25, 2005)

Kirdec said:
			
		

> im just curious to know why they called it Chicken Eating spider hahahaha ... If I discover a new ROach i'll name it : Horse Eating Roach


The link that Steve gave explains it all

http://thebts.co.uk/aranaPol.ZIP


----------



## Mister Internet (Apr 25, 2005)

stewartb said:
			
		

> Well said.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...


Right.  Obviously the British are perfect.

That being said, none of the opening commentary was in any way constructive.  If this topic gets ugly we'll have to lock it.


----------



## bugsnstuff (Apr 25, 2005)

Mister Internet said:
			
		

> Right.  Obviously the British are perfect.


i don't know whether to take offence to that or not   

but seriously, more programs should be forthcoming about inverts without criticism about appearance.

when you look at the herp programs, which sometimes contain inverts, most of the hosts are a little eccentric, but then again aren't we all?

i was going to post the bad points of all the hosts, but thought better of it   

what i will say is GIVE US MORE INVERT SHOWS REGARDLESS OF APPEARANCE AND MANNERISMS


PS. if you include all the slings and juves at one point i must have had near on 3000 spiders (amazing how a parahybana sac boosts the numbers! lol)


----------



## danread (Apr 25, 2005)

stewartb said:
			
		

> Well said.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...


Don't make this a British vs. American thing, because it's not. It's uninformed overjudgemental people vs people who bother to look at the facts


----------



## stewartb (Apr 25, 2005)

Mister Internet said:
			
		

> Right.  Obviously the British are perfect.



So glad you agree.   :razz:  :}   

Regards

Stew.


----------



## Crunchie (Apr 25, 2005)

danread said:
			
		

> Don't make this a British vs. American thing, because it's not. It's uninformed overjudgemental people vs people who bother to look at the facts


Agreed!

Can't believe how snobby some people on this thread have shown themselves up to be.


----------



## Sheri (Apr 25, 2005)

I was_ by far _ the snobbiest and I am like a perfect British/American hybrid.

Please blame me and we can all be happy again.

I was wrong, and should have researched before I posted. It was a terrible example to set and one I am not likely to repeat again. 

I have absolutely no issue with admitting my faults when they occur.
I mean... it IS so rare after all.


----------



## Immortal_sin (Apr 25, 2005)

the difference between the BTS articles, and the original links are night and day. 
I'm just hoping that some people bothered to read ALL the links posted, instead of the 'easy and quick' ones. Sounds like alot of media words were put into his mouth, and we all know how rare that is   
The guy is intelligent, and certainly knows his stuff. I'm damn impressed with him.


----------



## Mattyb (Apr 25, 2005)

Sheri said:
			
		

> I was_ by far _ the snobbiest and I am like a perfect British/American hybrid.
> 
> Please blame me and we can all be happy again.
> 
> ...



No no no Sheri. blame it on me. I said a few things i shouldn't have said and i'm man enouph to admit that i was wrong. I still think the whole idea of the chicken spider is a bit dumb, but i shouldn't have judged him before i learned about his work. please accept my apology.


-Mattyb


----------



## Adam (Apr 25, 2005)

I probably should have done a bit more Googling (yes, that's a verb now) before posting the "media" links. If I knew there were BTS articles on the subject, I would have most definitely included those. So I apologize as well, it seems I have a tendency to bring out the worst in people :?


----------



## Immortal_sin (Apr 25, 2005)

don't worry Adam, it's not your fault people are argumentative 
I just happened to know he was on the BTS site. He's probably way more well known in England (and the rest of Europe) than here.


----------



## G_Wright (Apr 26, 2005)

Immortal_sin said:
			
		

> don't worry Adam, it's not your fault people are argumentative
> I just happened to know he was on the BTS site. He's probably way more well known in England (and the rest of Europe) than here.



Yes he is well known in europe he's also on the bts committiee. I had a chance to meet him at the bts lectures in feb. (nice Guy)


----------



## metallica (Apr 26, 2005)

even better, he drove us (the dutch gang) back to Marks place! saved us a cab ride (did i mention i'm typ. dutch? $$ )


----------



## Nerri1029 (Apr 26, 2005)

There's a Japonese saying FIX the problem NOT the blame.

So I say to you.. all

IT IS totally appropriate to QUESTION ones authority/ knowledge on a subject and their methods for gaining or reporting those findings .. 
It happens in Scientific Journals ALL THE TIME..
Peer Review..  

In todays TV savvy ( dammit I can't SPELL ) world  Scientific Info has to be Glammed Up a bit to be appealing to the masses... thus adding to the skepticism of their work.

WHAT are this man's credentials? I haven't looked..
What allows him to be believed.. 

I will admit from my BRIEF exposure to him he seems a tad odd.. but then I work with PhD's who are FAAAARRRR more strange... but still credible..

Information like what was being presented seems sensational and seems like all the CRAP that's on TV.. " A HUGE Scary Spider that eats Chickens !!! later.. a 12 year old who can imitate Elvis perfectly !! "

YOU/we must admit the setup lead us to a wrongful conclusion.. 

At first I was siding with Sheri .. my own Bias and the Trust I've come to place in the "established ones" here on the board.. 

sooooo

lets keep posts like these coming and use our GOOGLE button.. 
If I was to post something like this .. I will put a brief Bio in the head of the post .. lesson learned .. 

WE are a group of people here with a common interest and VARIED backgrounds.. 

**** THUD*** 


dammit I fell of my soap box .. ok see ya


----------



## Sheri (Apr 26, 2005)

Nerri1029 said:
			
		

> IT IS totally appropriate to QUESTION ones authority/ knowledge on a subject and their methods for gaining or reporting those findings ..
> It happens in Scientific Journals ALL THE TIME..
> Peer Review..
> 
> ...


Right, but I should have looked into it before I posted what I did... regardless of how it was presented. Especially working in the media... well... so no excuses for me. 

But yeah, research first, derogate later.


----------



## Crotalus (Apr 26, 2005)

I just watched the film aired on National Geographics. And the spider was very Theraphosa like, just my first impression. I only seen still pictures of it before. 
And for the chicken eating part, well a very large spider would be able to grab a juvenile bird (chick?) and maybe the natives have used the word "chicken" while they really meant a smaller bird baby. Or something....

/Lelle


----------



## Crotalus (Apr 26, 2005)

Sheri said:
			
		

> I have absolutely no issue with admitting my faults when they occur.
> I mean... it IS so rare after all.


You mean I was right...again? 

Ok, thats a internal joke. Sorry.

/Lelle


----------



## Sheri (Apr 26, 2005)

Ha. Internal like a leaked government document from named sources.

Ferbatten Swede.

YOU have ben wrong on multiple occasions. Though I would _never, ever _ say that in a public forum.


----------



## Crotalus (Apr 26, 2005)

'Internal' as in internal between us. Maybe you dont use that term over there in NW.

/Lelle


----------



## Vys (Apr 26, 2005)

The article the first link lead to made my eyes bleed. It wasn't even coherent; the writer should be shot with a heavy tranquilizer-gun.

And what was the impression I was supposed to get from reading the chat-transcript? 

I feel like going into hibernation; the world doesn't make much sense anymore. Wake me up when they've found El Chupacabra.


----------



## bugsnstuff (Apr 26, 2005)

well, the chat transcript brought forward quite a few relevent points.

did you actually download and read the actual article i posted a link to?


----------



## Sheri (Apr 26, 2005)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> 'Internal' as in internal between us. Maybe you dont use that term over there in NW.
> 
> /Lelle



No, we just use it in the right context. As in once you open it up - its _no longer_ internal.

OW... a little more aggressive, generally. 

My favorite kind.


----------



## Vys (Apr 26, 2005)

bugsnstuff said:
			
		

> well, the chat transcript brought forward quite a few relevent points.
> 
> did you actually download and read the actual article i posted a link to?


No; I missed where you said it was half-way mandatory for understanding the points of the transcript. Whatever, perhaps I'm only in a weird mood.


----------



## bugsnstuff (Apr 26, 2005)

ok, for all those that are interested in reading a very informative article and HAVEN'T read the whole of this thread   it's here http://thebts.co.uk/aranaPol.ZIP
again!


----------



## Vys (Apr 26, 2005)

I take it to mean that Danread's 'all' meant to include your transcript? 
Why are you linking to it a third time, anyway? It's peoples' responsibility to read  the whole thread before answering.


----------



## G_Wright (Apr 26, 2005)

Mister Internet said:
			
		

> Right.  Obviously the British are perfect.


Eh excuse me being a fellow brit I find that quite offensive. That comment could also be said for alot of other people form other continents too.


----------



## Ultimate Instar (Apr 26, 2005)

Everyone's ignoring the really important question.  When will we be able to purchase this T?  (For ridiculous amounts of money, of course.)    

Karen N.


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 26, 2005)

i reckon we call it an "inside joke" in california


----------



## DR zuum (Apr 26, 2005)

I read the article a 10 inch could take small chicks,or possibly 2 month size but i don't believe much past that.As to working cooperatively,i know there are true spiders that do this,building large communal webs for the catching and sharing of prey.It would be interesting to have someone  check it out again observe and see whats going on maybe collect a few for possible id or classification.Maybe Mr.west and Mr.Nicholas go down do a joint study,together put out some more info on it,from what the article was saying seems like its a adaptation to enviornment food source etc.


----------



## Sheri (Apr 26, 2005)

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> i reckon we call it an "inside joke" in california



Ja, but you also say "reckon" thereby discounting the validity of "inside".


----------



## Tescos (Apr 26, 2005)

DR zuum said:
			
		

> It would be interesting to have someone  check it out again observe and see whats going on maybe collect a few for possible id or classification.Maybe Mr.west and Mr.Nichols go down do a joint study,together put out some more info on it,from what the article was saying seems like its a adaptation to enviornment food source etc.


See the BTS Journal, Vol.20, Number 2 pages 39-50..... How to Record a Chicken Spider.... by Martin Nicholas

This is a more updated artial whichs goes some way as to tell you whats happening now.


----------



## DR zuum (Apr 26, 2005)

Tescos said:
			
		

> See the BTS Journal, Vol.20, Number 2 pages 39-50..... How to Record a Chicken Spider.... by Martin Nicholas
> 
> This is a more updated artial whichs goes some way as to tell you whats happening now.


Thanks i appreciate the info brother i'll check it out,it is interesting,i mean if it adapted to do this thats pretty cool.

Now everybody who's a little uptight come give daddy zuum a hug and we'll all go take a shower together,apologize to each other sing,"oh what a feeling" (disco remix of course) dance the mashed potato with sheri,eat some english snickerdoodles and drink some yoo hoos.

 cheers!!


----------



## stewartb (Apr 26, 2005)

> I read the article a 10 inch could take small chicks,or possibly 2 month size but i don't believe much past that


Having spoke to Martin on the subject, he did note that it was young Chickens/ chicks that were reported to have been taken.   Also, don,t forget that not all species of chicken are the size of the ones you get from the supermarket.



> It would be interesting to have someone check it out again observe and see whats going on maybe collect a few for possible id or classification


Martin has been there several times, and observed / collected plenty of data.   Dead specimins have been collected and have been i,d ed to Genus level.  Not to species as it is probably a new species. 



> Maybe Mr.west and Mr.Nicholas go down do a joint study,together put out some more info on it


Why would we need Mr West to go down there.  There are plenty of people that are more than capable of working on this.   For example Mr Nicholas.


Regards,

Stew.


----------



## DR zuum (Apr 26, 2005)

stewartb said:
			
		

> Having spoke to Martin on the subject, he did note that it was young Chickens/ chicks that were reported to have been taken. Also, don,t forget that not all species of chicken are the size of the ones you get from the supermarket..


Yep you are right,we raised chickens several species as a kid growing up down south.But even a little banty(bantam) full grown would be too much for any T,had to be new chicks or youngsters.



			
				stewartb said:
			
		

> Why would we need Mr West to go down there.  There are plenty of people that are more than capable of working on this.   For example Mr Nicholas.
> Regards,
> 
> Stew.


What i said was not meant as a barb or insult stew.But Rick west is more well known,not saying hes superior or better or anything like that. He could probably get more exposure $$,maybe something on discovery for us to watch and it would help Mr.Nicholas become more known not saying he's any less as far as knowledge and ability go,just not as well known.West has probably been in that area before too,just saying it would be nice to see something in depth on tv on it over here.

Once again i offer snickerdoodles,yoo hoo,and a group shower and dancing in a gesture of peace.  You see im tempted to use edited expletives in cross conversation which is frowned upon.So from now on i'm only going to give friendship love and joy in the face of adversity.Snickerdoodle anyone?  

Regards
Reno


----------



## Crotalus (Apr 26, 2005)

stewartb said:
			
		

> Why would we need Mr West to go down there.  There are plenty of people that are more than capable of working on this.   For example Mr Nicholas.


West have already been there.

/Lelle


----------



## KennethM (Apr 26, 2005)

*chicken*

King Baboons have also  been reported to communally raise/co-habitate with spiderlings in the mother's burrows.  Hysterocrates also have. Both Old World spiders so this is a first for  new world spiders.


----------



## becca81 (Apr 26, 2005)

KennethM said:
			
		

> King Baboons have also  been reported to communally raise/co-habitate with spiderlings in the mother's burrows.  Hysterocrates also have. Both Old World spiders so this is a first for  new world spiders.


Are you saying that this is the first NW species that is known to live communally?

_Avicularia spp._ are known to live communally.


----------



## Nerri1029 (Apr 26, 2005)

OK OK OK 


So Martin Nicholas found a LARGE species of Tarantula.. GREAT 

But LEAVE THE WHOLE CHICKEN thing alone...

Until I see pics or some other hardcore evidence I will not believe..

leave the issue of killing/catching/eating chickens to the rumors and legends ..
I mean the issue of whether these spiders are even predatory has yet to be proven.. or do the chickens wonder close to the T's in the night? do these T's build there burrows close enough to the human population so as the chickens will be available??



It should have been prefaced CLEARLY as legend in a paper, or a documentary ...

Maybe it was the editors of the piece.. but I see NO credible evidence.

I have to agree that a chicken of any appreciable size would be more than capable of dispatching a T, even out running one ( easily )

I NEED TO SEE IT... 

as with any Hypothesis .. it needs proof.. 
See: Cold Fusion..


----------



## Mattyb (Apr 26, 2005)

Nerri1029 said:
			
		

> OK OK OK
> 
> 
> So Martin Nicholas found a LARGE species of Tarantula.. GREAT
> ...




 :clap:  :clap:  :clap:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: 


-Mattyb


----------



## smokejuan (Apr 26, 2005)

Ultimate Instar said:
			
		

> Everyone's ignoring the really important question.  When will we be able to purchase this T?  (For ridiculous amounts of money, of course.)
> 
> Karen N.


Yeah! When are they going to be available? Maybe I will only need one large tank to keep the whole famly instead of a bunch of deli cups and single dwelling tanks like I have now.....of course I guess I will have to raise chickens now too  Man, I thought my arachnid food bill was high now! Maybe its was those frogs in the burrow that taste like chicken   OK, no more chicken comments :razz:


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow, some people need to step outside the "Arachnoboards box", join some arachnological societys and read some books and articles. Apparentley some don't get that there's more out there than what's published on the internet and posted by popular message board members. Maybe some should invest more in interlibrary loans than tarantula collections.  I know this post isn't productive in any respect, but i figure one more in this thread wouldn't hurt.

- Lonnie


----------



## Scorpiove (Apr 26, 2005)

Sheri said:
			
		

> Ja, but you also say "reckon" thereby discounting the validity of "inside".


You got the wrong state there for the word "reckon".


----------



## DR zuum (Apr 27, 2005)

Nerri1029 said:
			
		

> OK OK OK
> 
> 
> So Martin Nicholas found a LARGE species of Tarantula.. GREAT
> ...


Hmm ive been searching on Mr.Nicholas's background,so far from what i've found this isnt the type of guy that would just lie and ruin his rep.I believe him, i'd like to see it too though.Now it appears a lot of the chickens in that area are of a bantam varierty,along wih regulars now a bantam and i know we raised and ate them,at half grown is right at 4 or 5 inches in height,a reg at 2 months is around 4 to 6 depending on type,not too much for a 10 inch T to take down,especially if it has legs modified as the report was saying for the purpose of  dragging/holding/pulling etc.So i think theres more here than just hypothesis especially if you read all the data.But video is best no doubt and more research needs to be done on its hunting/predatory/communal aspect.

But to dismiss it as poppycock especially if you're nowhere near the level/ experience/knowledge of the guy who's done the field work is kind of arrogant and close minded.I know my level is higher than a lot of people here,i also know there are people here who's level is greater than mine,we are a mixed crowd here.

Sometimes that leads to confrontation bad talk etc.But hey man lets give benefit of doubt in face of his research and field work,because there are a whole lot of people outside of this board with credentials and knowledge in this area as strong as,if not stronger in some cases than anyone here and thats a fact.

I remember reading a post here at least i think it was here a long while back about birdeating spiders catching birds on the wing i laughed at it.Well theres a species of large moth Hyalophora crecropia,i came across some of these and decided to use them as feeders. I keep a lot of my female T's in big tanks 30 to 55 gal,i started feeding them, no biggie the moths landed the T's got them.

Then i put one in with a large female A. versicolor it went ape at the moth flying around, it was moving around faster than id ever seen it go,trailing the moth until it leaped off the glass caught that moth on the wing midair and landed on the cork slab with it.So now im not so sure those bird on the wing stories are totally bs.The moths were at least comparable to a small finch species.No offense intended to anyone,peace,love and friendship to all.


----------



## gusman1204 (Apr 27, 2005)

I think the whole idea of a chicken eating tarantula doesn't deserve as much attention as it got. Afterall, a hungry T will eat anything it can actually take down and we as T keepers won't be that intrigued by it because most of us definately fed mice anoles and so on to our bigger Ts. The only reason why this "chicken eating tarantula" got so big is there's way too many people in this world believe that a "foot long" tarantula is way bigger than it actually is. Plus when an average person hears "chicken eating tarantula", he right away imagines this gigantic spider which is like 5 times the size of a chicken because that's the only way it could take down a chicken. T.V titles play on person's imagination using the fact that people assume things.  On other hand, just take a look at this:

http://www.thebts.co.uk/gallery_images/eating1.jpg

OH MY GOD? THE BIGGEST T YET KNOWN? ITS EATING A CHICKEN? or how bout an average L.parahybana eating a chick...... thats probably exactly what was observed by whitnesses, but obviously with some other specie of a spider. Obviously "chicken eating tarantula" is a silly exaguration, but if a title for a documentary impresses people, makes them watch the show, raises raitings and generates money for more trips to discover new species...why not come up with a monkey eating Tarantula? its all good if u ask me, and if they guy on Tv has to sound a bit more "down to earth" instead of using latin terminology and so on, well he has to do that so an average person will keep watching instead of "WHAT THE @#$% did he just say?". Obviously he can't be judged by the way he talks on tv, otherwise they wouldn't show him, face it people, theres not that many people who watch discovery channel and know the difference between "poisonous and venomous", actually 99% of narrators misuse the terms. just think of that simple fact   n lez hope we'll find a monkey eating tarantula n name it after me ;P


----------



## FryLock (Apr 27, 2005)

AphonopelmaTX said:
			
		

> Wow, some people need to step outside the "Arachnoboards box", join some arachnological societys and read some books and articles. Apparentley some don't get that there's more out there than what's published on the internet and posted by popular message board members. Maybe some should invest more in interlibrary loans than tarantula collections.  I know this post isn't productive in any respect, but i figure one more in this thread wouldn't hurt.


One of the most "productive" posts here id say :clap:, ppl seem to be forgeting that there is another real "Chicken spider" down under Selenotypus.sp have been seen taking chicks (and a bit larger iirc) from near by farms/smallholding's then draging them back to there burrows to feed see >Here< at one of Steve Nunn's site's .

BTW: If someone comes across as a bit of a old school "naturalist" who knows his stuff but many not know all the terminology but still seems to have a passion and be clued up then I tend to trust there word as least as much as someone with a list of acronyms of academia behind there name but lofty manner to match, what seems to be forgotten is that a lot of the ppl doing serious work in Theraphosids have no qualifications in there chosen fields.


----------



## Sheri (Apr 27, 2005)

AphonopelmaTX said:
			
		

> Wow, some people need to step outside the "Arachnoboards box", join some arachnological societys and read some books and articles. Apparentley some don't get that there's more out there than what's published on the internet and posted by popular message board members. Maybe some should invest more in interlibrary loans than tarantula collections.  I know this post isn't productive in any respect, but i figure one more in this thread wouldn't hurt.
> 
> - Lonnie


Oh it was productive - It locked this thread.  :clap: 

I am going to say this_ very _ loudly, and _very _ clearly to reach very highest of horses.

Apparently, some don't get that that the hobby isn't a full-time job. Or that people have real full-time jobs, kids, outside interests...
I am not going to go over why many had the initial impression they did because that is obvious.
The point is that we all know who he is _now_ - and the Arachnoboards "box" did take care of that in the end.

As for more research instead of more spiders, if that's the path you choose, so be it. 
No thanks. 

I research as required and what captures my interest. I have the relevant T care books, I subscribe to ArachnoCulture. I ask questions. I know how to take care of the T's I have. I had NO idea that in order to meet the criteria of hobbyist I had to read the BTS on a regular basis, or the ATS.

I mean, when I had 20, was that ok? What IS the magical number of spiders in a collection that requries serious academic investment? 
And how absolutely silly of me to think that as long as I was learning as I went that I _might_ be meeting the requirements of a hobbyist! Be sure to pay rapt attention to the classifieds.   
Clearly, there is no way I can house or feed these guys not knowing the latest in tarantula chicken hunting achievements!

I did apologize for not looking before I leapt. Twice even. I was contemplating writing it out in blood but then decided I should reserve every last drop for signing arachnological society membership cards. 

If anyone (popular or otherwise) has anything _else _ productive to say, please direct it to my private message box.  Just don't fill it up too fast, I mean, I need to save room for Martin Nicholas.


----------



## MrDeranged (May 4, 2005)

*Administrators Note*

As statements regarding this thread seem to have pervaded other boards, I felt it time to make a statement of my own.

This thread was locked on MY behalf.  I was the one that made the decision that it was going nowhere fast.  The responsibility for closing this thread rests on my shoulders.

This is not the first time that the "Chicken Eating Spider" has been discussed here, but the third.  The first time was lost when we transferred over to the vBulletin software, but the second time it was brought up can be found here.  A thread almost 2 yrs old.....

I am sure that this is not the last time that we will be hearing of it either.  Everyone is entitled to their own opinions, I just hope that in the future, those opinions will be more informed....

Thank you Sheri for closing the thread and thank you for apologizing regarding your original statement after looking further into the matter.

If anyone has comments regarding "powertripping mods" in the future, it may be more beneficial to email me regarding it rather than post about it elsewhere.

Any comments or questions, feel free to email me.  My inbox is always open 

Scott


----------

